# Your Favourite Estuary Spinning Reel



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just wondering what everyones favourite spinning reel is for the estuaries. AS i am thinking of purchasing another, and have not yet made up my mind.

Josho


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdg/5KgAACffgAAQQudkAAAg2IAv7/9gMADAw00U0wKaYIaE2jEyQwyNNNMjCZGCaAwNU/VPU0eoNAAAACAIv0MaupHravb8a2s+aa0gH4FJPWOZ9wqvtZksd8eJGfcNzXHnGe1JBy6TTx5knYjIFLChMDauN3lzhvj21jXmcC1R6Dk9k+8WHIk2Jm+jLdrtCdIFVl3Ml/fWxhhoYkAMJN1o69B0O9QlhQV4I56cUeZ3UG73KyZOuCskRJXCakDTk+qUQSCQWLDhWEzGlL4KkVtVQhLghdfMafIpYICwUYgr+LuSKcKEhsH/JUA=


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to say I'm a Daiwa Nutter and love the (now discontinued) Airity










The 2000 is my general purpose light reel (4kg drag)
The 2506's (shallow spool) are my bream reels as they have the finesse drag (3kg) plus a couple of spare spools loaded with different line classes cover most of my fine line work.
And the 2500 (7kg drag) will be going on my Mully rod once the Hasting (GUSA) tournament 2 piece blanks hit SA 

The oldest Airity in the collection is now over three years old and comes out with me on the yak each weekend, and still runs as sweet as the day I got her , but I do strip and re-grease/oil them about every three months ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thats a great photo buff looks like all the kids sitting to attention. ive got a pfleuger which has been dunked a few times .love that. i think though that the pros seem to like daiwa cheers


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i am another fan of the Daiwa reels.... go the Sol 200..... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I love my Stradic 1000 and I picked up some cheap Daiwa Kastors on Ebay last week, a reel from a few years ago but I rate em.

My favorite rod at the mo is the Loomis IMX7 2-6lb matched with my Stradic 1000, I can cast extremely accurately and its a buzz to retrieve a fish on this combo 

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sel , i have a stradic 1000 also and havnt used it yet , are they good for bass mate , i had thought they might be a bit small for some of the bigger fish , and what line do you have on it ?


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Haven't had it long, but I am really enjoying my new TeamDaiwa Advantage 2500A Spinning Reel.  I'm using it on a 7' Daiwa Tierra 4-12lb Rod - maybe a bit more than I require for most estuary fishing, but I'll be using it as my second reel and rod offshore too.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Sel , i have a stradic 1000 also and havnt used it yet , are they good for bass mate , i had thought they might be a bit small for some of the bigger fish , and what line do you have on it ?


Mate I use that reel for most of my bass fishing, caught a 53cm Bass on it recently, I am using 8lb braid on it. I only ever use 8lb on all my bass outfits and a 14lb leader, I'm using Sunrock at the moment.

Still overcast here today, just woke up might go out to the river,

Life is good ;-)

Cheers


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A Okuma Ignight I got free with a mag subscription a few years back. Graet lttle reel had plently of work and always upto the job. And the best pat was it was free.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Another vote for the Daiwa Advantage 2500A reel from me. Loaded with 8lb braid it is nice and light with a strong drag as well. I have a larger 3500A for offshore spinning which is great too.

Bought both from OS when the Aussie dollar was stronger.

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the Shimano Symetre 2500 (step up from the Sedona) and a Shimano Stradic 2500 (a step up from the Symetre), and although the Symetre is a nice reel, it doesn't compare to the Stradic. The Stradic is simply a pleasure to cast, reel and desite several dunkings is still as smooth as when I first got it.

I haven't used any of the Daiwas but have also heard good things about them, although they are a little more exxy than the Shimanos


----------



## prozyak (Feb 27, 2008)

I use a Shimano Symetre 2500 too, nice smooth reel, 10 year warranty, haven't had any problems with salt water or sand effecting it yet


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Another vote for the Tierra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a Shimano fan and for light to medium work I have got

a twinpower 5000, 
a stradic 5000, 
a stradic 4000, 
an Alvio 4000 
2 x symetre 2500, 
a sienna 2500, 
a FX 2000
a stradic 1000

Fishing from shore I usually use the symetre or the stradic 1000.
From the yak I only use the Sienna and a cheap ABU matched to some $15 rods. I fish unleashed as I find it more comfortable so won't take out my good gear.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Shimano Stradic 1000 with 3lb crystal, can cast the lightest of jig heads a mile with out any wind knots. 

For slightly heavier work a Daiwa Certate 2000 and a ABU revo inshore bait caster.......I have no brand loyalty and buy what does the job.


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

Okuma mystique. MQ-20. Great reel. reasonably priced.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

shimano elf 1000s for 2kg more info here http://www.rayannes.com.au/content/shop-product/209will probably look at one of the larger models I'm so impressed with this one.


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Mate i asked about 4000 being to big for my spi n rod . I took the advice off Redphoenix and used that size and found it to be perfect . Had a ball with it on the flatties . Tightlines is happy fish;n Hawk


----------



## FishinFanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

I use a Daiwa Sol 2500 (matched to a GLoomis HSR 9000) beautiful reel used to be a big Shimano fan but Im loving the Daiwa's since I converted over to a Sol.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

How do these mid priced and better small reels last when used for yak fishing. Maintenance would play a key role but apart from that do they last or are the lower priced reels more economical in the long run?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

diabolical said:


> How do these mid priced and better small reels last when used for yak fishing. Maintenance would play a key role but apart from that do they last or are the lower priced reels more economical in the long run?


All my reels are cheap relatively cheep and all I do is hose them off when I get home. My Okuma Ignite (approx $65) is over two years old and still going strong as is my small Penn Accord (approx $60) has had no problems and cops crap from the kids.

I'm not known for showing loving attention to my gear and a quick hose has served me well till now with the small reels (which see most of the action). On some of my larger reels (older Penn's etc) I pull down and re lube mainly because these go off shore and get wet unlike the smaller reels which mostly only see inshore flat work.


----------

